# Salamat sa pagdaan sa blog ko



## Seb_K

Hey guys,

I've a friend who posted a comment in my site and I'd like to reply him, but my Tagalog is not that powerful, I'm still a beginner, aye!

I'd like to say, thank you for visiting my site and thank you for the compliments regarding my photos and the way I compose them.

I can start with, salamat sa pagdaan sa blog ko ... Then how do I continue from there?


----------



## Camote

Salamat sa pagdaan sa blog ko at sa pagpuri mo sa mga larawan ipinost ko.


----------



## Qcumber

Could *pagdaán *be replaced by *pagdálaw*?

*Salámat sa pagdálaw mó sa blog kó.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes. pagdalaw and pagdaan convey the same meaning.


----------



## Qcumber

Thank you, Cracker Jack. 
Yet, doesn't *pagdaán *mean "passing" while *pagdálaw* mean "visiting"?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Thank you, Cracker Jack.
> Yet, doesn't *pagdaán *mean "passing" while *pagdálaw* mean "visiting"?


 
In colloquial, pagdaan could mean visit.  However in formal language, a visit is pagdalaw.


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> In colloquial, pagdaan could mean visit. However in formal language, a visit is pagdalaw.


Oh, I see! *Pagdaán* means "visiting in passing", while *pagdálaw* is a formal visit. Thanks a lot.
... So I could say:
Dinaanán kó siná Jun kahápon at natuklásang siyá'y ang pinúnò ng bágong pangkát.
= I paid a visit to Jun yesterday, and discovered he was the commandant of the squad. 
Is it correct?


----------

